# what's included in a long term rental



## tands357 (Jun 11, 2012)

When you rent a long term rental in Spain what apart from furniture is included. Do you get cutlery , crockery, bedding pots and pans etc


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tands357 said:


> When you rent a long term rental in Spain what apart from furniture is included. Do you get cutlery , crockery, bedding pots and pans etc




Generally not! Those things are classed as "personal" so are brought by the tenant.

At least, this is what I was told by Spanish friends!


I was quite surprised. As a landlord, I was prepared to fit out our properties as one would in UK but I was told not to do it.


BTW - what's a bedding pot? Do you mean chamber pot :lol:


----------



## tands357 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for that btw its not bedding pot ..its bedding, pots and pans. I missed the comma.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Generally not! Those things are classed as "personal" so are brought by the tenant.
> 
> At least, this is what I was told by Spanish friends!
> 
> ...


I'd say 'it depends'

I've rented furnished & there has been so much bedlinen, so many towels etc., & kitchen equipment, that I've been unable to unpack my things, without first packing theirs away - & others where there has been no linen of any description, but a couple of saucepans, & a few knives forks & spoons, but no more than that

I once looked at an unfurnished place - & fair enough, I didn't expect a fully kitted-out kitchen, though there was an oven & hob & cupboards..............but I did expect there to be light fittings - all there was were the bare wires dangling from the walls & ceilings


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'd say 'it depends'
> 
> I've rented furnished & there has been so much bedlinen, so many towels etc., & kitchen equipment, that I've been unable to unpack my things, without first packing theirs away - & others where there has been no linen of any description, but a couple of saucepans, & a few knives forks & spoons, but no more than that
> 
> I once looked at an unfurnished place - & fair enough, I didn't expect a fully kitted-out kitchen, though there was an oven & hob & cupboards..............but I did expect there to be light fittings - all there was were the bare wires dangling from the walls & ceilings



Yes, the rules are even worse in Germany. There, if it's unfurnished, you get nothing! No lights, no kitchen, you might be lucky and get a bathroom suite and EVERYTHING has to be painted white!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

tands357 said:


> When you rent a long term rental in Spain what apart from furniture is included. Do you get cutlery , crockery, bedding pots and pans etc


The weather...


Soz, couldn´t resist. As people are saying, it really does vary from property to property. My first place was rigged as a holiday home and as such, had a plethora of stuff. Be wary of renting something kitted out as a holiday let, as they tend to be fine for a week or two, but can be ill-equipped or designed for "conventional" living. Ensure that you remove any rose-tinted speccies before you go looking at properties, as it is easy to fall in love with views, terraces etc and overlook some of the basics - I know I did


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We've lived in two including our current villa and have looked at around 50. All of them except one had everything you could possibly need and then some. However, the quality of the stuff on offer could be questionable.


----------

